
Wizard School - danw
http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2006/07/wizard-school.html#
======
Hexstream
I liked the part where he talks about "Folding Languages" because I very
recently understood the "tree-of-closures compiler" technique to do exactly
that: write code that writes code... I used to think macros were the most
powerful and only way to do that, but now I know closures is where it's at.

------
tocomment
Why can't the world be like this?

